# DATAONE help- forgot login password!



## panacea_amc (Jun 2, 2010)

hello, i just forgot my login password for my dataone internet connection. however i can login into the BSNL PORTAL i.d. account. is there any way of getting my password. please do help!
thanks in advance.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 2, 2010)

Call your local exchange from your landline and request for username & passsword


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like you are in a fix for at least a week, I don't expect BSNL to reset your password in less than a week or so. Go to the exchange for faster action, calling and asking will create delays.


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 2, 2010)

try visiting this website...
*www.motive.bsnl.co.in/
it may help...


----------



## panacea_amc (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks a lot for ur views. i think its not d password problem. they must have blocked my account for not paying the last month's bill.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 3, 2010)

^^ lol


----------

